# Shark at Hapuna Beach



## neash (Jul 29, 2011)

We were at Hapuna this morning, when we were asked to get out of the water, and sure enough, a few minutes later we saw a shark swimmimg close to the shore.
This is the second time this week that Hapuna was closed due to Sharks.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2011)

What island is the beach on?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> What island is the beach on?



Big Island.

At least the Hapuna Beach I know is on the Big Island.


----------



## BevL (Jul 29, 2011)

We have spent many happy hours there.  It's north of Waikoloa on the Big Island, one of the most beautiful beaches on the Island.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 29, 2011)

It's considered about the best beach on the Big Island.  We love to go there.  Honu are frequent visitors.  We don't go in the water that much, so this wouldn't have bothered us, in fact, I think it would have been very interesting to have seen it.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> It's considered about the best beach on the Big Island.



Hapuna Beach, and the beach right next to it at the Mauna Kea, are two of the most beautiful beaches on all of the islands in my opinion.


----------



## geoand (Jul 29, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Hapuna Beach, and the beach right next to it at the Mauna Kea, are two of the most beautiful beaches on all of the islands in my opinion.



Agree 100%


----------



## scooter (Sep 7, 2011)

neash said:


> We were at Hapuna this morning, when we were asked to get out of the water, and sure enough, a few minutes later we saw a shark swimmimg close to the shore.
> This is the second time this week that Hapuna was closed due to Sharks.



Anywhere  you put your foot in the ocean there are sharks of some variety or another. I am a dedicated Resuce Diver and the only one I would not knowingly get in the water with is Mr or Ms White. I have seen a 14' Tiger female on the backside of Molokini crater...and The Big Island is known for The Big Stuff, BTW....especially around the Kona area. I saw a 12' Great Hammerhead female off Grand Cayman. In both cases they were very shy and swam off in horror as soon as we were sighted. In Mexico you see Bulls and Black Tips on almost every dive. They really do NOT want to eat you!


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 8, 2011)

The shark was probably wondering if it was something he said...


----------



## chellej (Sep 8, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> The shark was probably wondering if it was something he said...


:rofl: .....It took me a minute

Just recently we had a dad & his si=on kayak fishing in Galveston and hooked a shark....it took them for a bit of a ride.

DH & DD kayak fish and have had bonnet head sharks swim by


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2011)

Just because there is a shark in the water does not mean it will attack.  Actually it is very unlikely it will attack.

You have a better chance of being hit by lightning that being attacked by a shark.

Give the poor shark a break, it is a fish, where else do you think you find a fish?

I love sharks, and I just don't understand the shark fear mania.


----------



## JanT (Sep 8, 2011)

Sandy,

And this is why you don't understand "shark fear mania."   

Jan



Sandy Lovell said:


> I love sharks


----------



## chester1122 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Shark sitings on the Big Island*

We were just on the BI in August and did read with interest about recent shark sitings.  If you google BI shark sitings you will see a grandmother with a picture of her board with shark bites.  This happened just north of Kona.  Fortunately she managed to beat off the shark and get to shore.  She had her grandson on the board.

While I agree the chances are high of anything happening, I think a healthy respect for the shark is a good thing!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Hapuna Beach, and the beach right next to it at the Mauna Kea, are two of the most beautiful beaches on all of the islands in my opinion.





geoand said:


> Agree 100%



Matter of opinion.  On the Big Island, I think that Ana'eho'omalu is morebeautiful than Hapuna:






I can easily come up four beaches on Kauai that I think are more beautiful yet.


----------



## chester1122 (Sep 9, 2011)

*A beach*

I agree about A beach, but not sure if you know it was literally cut in half by the Tsunami in March.

We were there during that time and the fishpond is now part of the ocean!  Just a shame.  There is now a gap along the beach and you can't walk from one end to the other.

Will see if I can find a picture and post it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 9, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Matter of opinion.  On the Big Island, I think that Ana'eho'omalu is more beautiful than Hapuna.



It is a matter of opinion.  I didn't care for A Bay.

On my very first trip to Hawaii back in 1968 with my parents and sister, my first exposure to a Hawaiian beach was the beach at Mauna Kea.  That is probably why it remains one of my favorites to this day.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2011)

Luanne said:


> It is a matter of opinion.  I didn't care for A Bay.
> 
> On my very first trip to Hawaii back in 1968 with my parents and sister, my first exposure to a Hawaiian beach was the beach at Mauna Kea.  That is probably why it remains one of my favorites to this day.



I should also add - even on the Big Island, for beauty I think Waipi'o and Pololu both have it over Hapuna.  Hapuna is great for swimming, but as for "most beautiful", Hapuna's nice but IMHO is far from the top.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 9, 2011)

As a former Life Guard and surfer, I understand why the beach was secured when a shark was spotted near shore. It is standard procedure here. In Florida you don't have to be at sea shore to have an encounter with a Bull Shark. They can travel many miles from the ocean up rivers and attack people and animals as has been documented. There was even a documentary made that explained this. We in Florida are very respectful of Bull Sharks. Great Whites or "Men in grey suits" have been caught in the Gulf. One that I know of was near Anna Maria. Pay attention to Life Guards.


----------



## burg1121 (Sep 11, 2011)

we have had at least 8 great whites close to shore on cape cod this summer. the reality is if your in the ocean sharks are not far away you just don't see them.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.sharksavers.org/en/educa...resh-water-through-clever-osmoregulation.html


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sharks in San Diego!*

What is going on -- now 2-3 shark sightings over the last 3 weeks in the San Diego area.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Sep 12, 2011)

*A Bay and tsunami*

The fish ponds are currently being reconstructed.  The beach is as beautiful as ever.  It took a while to get the permits but the ponds are being reconstructed the way they were done originally by the Hawaiians.


----------



## neash (Sep 12, 2011)

Luanne said:


> It is a matter of opinion.  I didn't care for A Bay.
> 
> On my very first trip to Hawaii back in 1968 with my parents and sister, my first exposure to a Hawaiian beach was the beach at Mauna Kea.  That is probably why it remains one of my favorites to this day.



I didn't care for A' Bay either, but I was rather miffed about being driven out of Hapuna and that may be a big reason why


----------



## Darlene (Sep 19, 2011)

I love the beach at the Mauna Kea. I can't wait to go this spring. I love The Place of Refuge for snorkeling. 
Darlene


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> What is going on -- now 2-3 shark sightings over the last 3 weeks in the San Diego area.



Well, San Diego is part of California's Red Triangle. Home to MANY great whites. There is a very good book (with a very melodramatic name) called the Devil's Teeth about the great whites of Farallones Island of  the cali coast.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 21, 2011)

Darlene said:


> I love the beach at the Mauna Kea. I can't wait to go this spring. I love The Place of Refuge for snorkeling.
> Darlene



Place of Refuge is my favorite shore dive/snorkel location on the big island.:whoopie:


----------

